# Guitar players - Phish heads



## Maxman and Fiddler (Sep 8, 2016)

Any guitar players out there playing phish tunes? Learned all the tunes on Hoist in the last few days. Love them! Also love dead and dylan....I'm old (5 and don't know if old guitar players jam on phish.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

Maxman and Fiddler said:


> Any guitar players out there playing phish tunes? Learned all the tunes on Hoist in the last few days. Love them! Also love dead and dylan....I'm old (5 and don't know if old guitar players jam on phish.


for a real challenge that will fuck with your head for years try figuring out,and or transcribing this Frank Zappa guitar insanity starting @250 in this piece,which BTW was a through composed piece of music including the vocals being written in the most horrible keys & octaves possible,I saw the sheet music for the vocals years back & nearly threw up,instead of a normal Clef accompanied by a denotation for sharp or flat at the beginning of the song the entire vocal track is denoted, by Silibals,by fucking sylibals if you can dig that & the madness don't stop there it goes much farther.

each word is broken down into silibals & each sylibal is noted for the key & sharp or flat etc with some single words with 3 siliables are written,with each siliable written in a difference octave & the octaves cycling through A to G in majors & minors,the sheet lyrics look like a fucking ink blot lol.

listen to this madness intentionally written like it is to the last detail,then @250 get ready to start even trying to transcribe the blistering guitar work,knowing Zappa had the 1st synclavier sold to any studio it makes me wonder if the parts in the guitar solo are even able to be played by the human hand,some of the guitar might have been done using synclavier because what little of it I've seen transcribed shows it nearly impossible.






let me know what u think about that guitar,human or machine ?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 8, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> for a real challenge that will fuck with your head for years try figuring out,and or transcribing this Frank Zappa guitar insanity starting @250 in this piece,which BTW was a through composed piece of music including the vocals being written in the most horrible keys & octaves possible,I saw the sheet music for the vocals years back & nearly threw up,instead of a normal Clef accompanied by a denotation for sharp or flat at the beginning of the song the entire vocal track is denoted, by Silibals,by fucking sylibals if you can dig that & the madness don't stop there it goes much farther.
> 
> each word is broken down into silibals & each sylibal is noted for the key & sharp or flat etc with some single words with 3 siliables are written,with each siliable written in a difference octave & the octaves cycling through A to G in majors & minors,the sheet lyrics look like a fucking ink blot lol.
> 
> ...


This is a bit further evolved than Zappa, but I bet he would have a big smile while listening to it!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

as an example of wtf I'm talking about check this insane shit out,Zappa wrote this piano piece using his baby grand at home & doing his own transcription,when the piece was finished not a single piano or keyboard in the world could play it,here we see somebody who can transcribe & site read like a mother fucker who's taken on this enormous task & proving this can't ever be played by a human,check this clip of the original composition before watching the 2nd clip,which shows how far thlge piece had to be scaled back so humans can play the damn thing .

Zappas unplayable original composition below





 
now we see how far it had to be scaled back to be played by humans,a massive difference in scale & scope


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 8, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> as an example of wtf I'm talking about check this insane shit out,Zappa wrote this piano piece using his baby grand at home & doing his own transcription,when the piece was finished not a single piano or keyboard in the world could play it,here we see somebody who can transcribe & site read like a mother fucker who's taken on this enormous task & proving this can't ever be played by a human,check this clip of the original composition before watching the 2nd clip,which shows how far thlge piece had to be scaled back so humans can play the damn thing .
> 
> Zappas unplayable original composition below
> 
> ...


Is there proof that zappa could play that? Vids? I've written some crazy solos on the computer, and no none could play them. Check out that guy in the video I posted, he is zappa reborn!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> This is a bit further evolved than Zappa, but I bet he would have a big smile while listening to it!


actually it sounds good & is fast but its mainly a pentonic scale solo for the most part,a gimmick players like bucket head use to achieve blistering speed by staying in the pentonic scales most of the time where massive speed can be gained using simple economy picking & over use of pentonics,much like All Dimeolas machine gun style 

its a lightning fast solo & i like it but not even close to being as evolved as something of franks, such as the extremely short " Rollo interior " which is insanely difficult to play on guitar or the vibes,to my knowledge not a single player has been able to figure out the guitar on "i come from nowhere" ,its transcription was never made available outside the utility muffin research kitchen,the one person who did attempt to play it being franks son Dweezil,and Dweezil butchered it lol.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Is there proof that zappa could play that? Vids? I've written some crazy solos on the computer, and no none could play them. Check out that guy in the video I posted, he is zappa reborn!


no & that's what I'm saying,its never been performed live,not even by fucking Steve via if your talking about " I come from nowhere ",nobody has yet which makes me think its built around what humans can play,then the impossible shit inserted via synclavier.

if your talking about the g spot tornado again its a big silly no ! he gave that shit to George duke to try n play & duke laughed at him & said it couldn't be done,so the album version must be a studio work that dissects the humanly playable parts,then again via synclavier inserts the stupidly insane shit in a back & forth exchange between human & synclavier.

hell no Frank wasn't able to play the piano track himself even though he wrote it on his baby grand,as he did all his compositions ,same with I come from nowhere guitar,there's no fucking way frank played that shit,he credits Steve via as doing it on the album but when asked via answered that he played " some of it" and then crypticly said " the parts I couldn't handle frank took care of " ,like wtf does that even mean coming from via,via is 10x better player than frank was,it has to be the synclavier instead of human hands,on both pieces.

ya know frank wasn't able to play much of what he composed,that's why he hired true masters like via & warren cucurillo .


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 8, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> actually it sounds good & is fast but its mainly a pentonic scale solo for the most part,a gimmick players like bucket head use to achieve blistering speed by staying in the pentonic scales most of the time where massive speed can be gained using simple economy picking & over use of pentonics,much like All Dimeolas machine gun style
> 
> its a lightning fast solo & i like it but not even close to being as evolved as something of franks, such as the extremely short " Rollo interior " which is insanely difficult to play on guitar or the vibes,to my knowledge not a single player has been able to figure out the guitar on "i come from nowhere" ,its transcription was never made available outside the utility muffin research kitchen,the one person who did attempt to play it being franks son Dweezil,and Dweezil butchered it lol.


Part of that has a pentatonic flair, that is just a short sample of the kids talent. He is immensely gifted, and compared to zappa for his spacey sound. I thought of him when I saw frank, because when I watch rings of Saturn vids, I see zappa suggested lol.
Zappa said something about bass harmonics being part of the solo in that song, I think. That would explain some of it.
There's a guy named Ryan knight who rules, he is always expanding his sound, no cheap stuff. Check this out.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 8, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> no & that's what I'm saying,its never been performed live,not even by fucking Steve via if your talking about " I come from nowhere ",nobody has yet which makes me think its built around what humans can play,then the impossible shit inserted via synclavier.
> 
> if your talking about the g spot tornado again its a big silly no ! he gave that shit to George duke to try n play & duke laughed at him & said it couldn't be done,so the album version must be a studio work that dissects the humanly playable parts,then again via synclavier inserts the stupidly insane shit in a back & forth exchange between human & synclavier.
> 
> ...


I also think Vai is great, but he's no Jason Becker.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Is there proof that zappa could play that? Vids? I've written some crazy solos on the computer, and no none could play them. Check out that guy in the video I posted, he is zappa reborn!


that's what I'm trying to figure out because nobody talks,frank won Grammy's for those albums & nobody has ever seen those pieces played,you gotta remember that in 1980 there were only like 3 synclaviers in the world,they were as big as a fukin house,cost several million bucks & Frank & Sony had the 2 known models,now days a $150 program could outwork franks 2 million dollar ultra high tech gear.

I think frank pulled a fast one & composed that mania,hired musicians to play the songs all broken up,then after their jobs were done frank went back into the studio & reworked everything & inserting the insanity,again though noones talked in 30 years , Frank pulled a sneaky & got a grammy


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Part of that has a pentatonic flair, that is just a short sample of the kids talent. He is immensely gifted, and compared to zappa for his spacey sound. I thought of him when I saw frank, because when I watch rings of Saturn vids, I see zappa suggested lol.
> Zappa said something about bass harmonics being part of the solo in that song, I think. That would explain some of it.
> There's a guy named Ryan knight who rules, he is always expanding his sound, no cheap stuff. Check this out.


guy is smoking hot,he's got serious chops above most,which pisses me off bad when u hear somebody that good it makes you feel like your "plinking " out of Roy Clark's guitar in 3 easy steps shit from the 70's lol,at least it makes me feel like that,I remember hearing some insanely complicated shit by Allen Holdsworth that made me consider quitting playing,I got drunk & all mopey knowing I suck,same with seeing Stanley Clark for the 1st time,I had some Vietnamese $3 imitation fender jazz bass at that time ,when i got home i smashed it all mopey 

I watched my buddy destroy an older octoplus drum kit he had over $3 grand invested in when he couldn't get the buzz rolls down while trying to figure out Zappa's black page,he put his foot through the snare in a drop kick move then commenced to STAB everything else with his stool,its too bad it was pre internet & cell cameras or I'd of plastered YouTube with that hissy fit,he actually cried once he calmed down & realized he destroyed an entire years salary over some buzz rolls


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 8, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> guy is smoking hot,he's got serious chops above most,which pisses me off bad when u hear somebody that good it makes you feel like your "plinking " out of Roy Clark's guitar in 3 easy steps shit from the 70's lol


You talking about knight?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 8, 2016)

I just realized I rolled a joint 20 minutes ago and forgot about it while listening to crazy guitar stuff... Music is cool


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> This is a bit further evolved than Zappa, but I bet he would have a big smile while listening to it!


your fucken drunk


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> that's what I'm trying to figure out because nobody talks,frank won Grammy's for those albums & nobody has ever seen those pieces played,you gotta remember that in 1980 there were only like 3 synclaviers in the world,they were as big as a fukin house,cost several million bucks & Frank & Sony had the 2 known models,now days a $150 program could outwork franks 2 million dollar ultra high tech gear.
> 
> I think frank pulled a fast one & composed that mania,hired musicians to play the songs all broken up,then after their jobs were done frank went back into the studio & reworked everything & inserting the insanity,again though noones talked in 30 years , Frank pulled a sneaky & got a grammy


Frank coulda cared less about a fucken Grammy lmao


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> your fucken drunk


Sorry, no booze. The progression of talent doesn't care what you think. There are kids that play better than zap. He wrote some cool music, and was very different. If Frank were to hear the alien sounds being made on guitar now, he would love it. He always pushed it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2016)

he played more than guitar.....when this kid is writing his own symphonys and directing them ....them we'll talk


----------



## Wavels (Sep 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> as an example of wtf I'm talking about check this insane shit out,Zappa wrote this piano piece using his baby grand at home & doing his own transcription,when the piece was finished not a single piano or keyboard in the world could play it,here we see somebody who can transcribe & site read like a mother fucker who's taken on this enormous task & proving this can't ever be played by a human,check this clip of the original composition before watching the 2nd clip,which shows how far thlge piece had to be scaled back so humans can play the damn thing .
> 
> Zappas unplayable original composition below
> 
> ...






IMO, this is the best "human played"interpretation of G Spot Tornado.
From the mesmerizing Yellow Shark album


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> he played more than guitar.....when this kid is writing his own symphonys and directing them ....them we'll talk


I'm pretty sure he is a composer of classical music. So...


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Frank coulda cared less about a fucken Grammy lmao


you must have missed the  about his Grammy for that,best part is they gave him a Grammy for the album jazz from hell & its not a jazz album,yes,fz scorned Grammy's.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 9, 2016)

Wavels said:


> IMO, this is the best "human played"interpretation of G Spot Tornado.
> From the mesmerizing Yellow Shark album


yup I've got that one too in the collection along with most off the footage from the ensemble modern reversals,which came to be the yellow shark.

my favorite G Spot Tornado is the initial composition on Jazz from Hell,Frank mastered that song so well that on a good HiFi rig,with the q set for flat response the percussion will smash below the 10hz range,it hits like thunder,and all the parts that are impossible for humans to play are included .


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 9, 2016)

that drummer guy from phish owns a small farm and a small country store in the town my gf lives in .. her son won a halloween custom contest that they put in at their country store..


----------

